# MBTI type of you and your parents



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

I'll start off. My mom is an ENFP and my dad is an ESTJ. It was a terrible match since my mom was high on the feeling side and is completely irrational. My dad was stubborn and no matter what you argued, you never won. 
I'm an ENxP and growing up, I got more along with my mom because I constantly argued with my dad. Now that I'm a little older (17) and he has chilled out quite a bit, I get along with my dad so much more and don't have much of a relationship with my mom. Mainly because she is so delusional, emotional, and clingy to the point that I want to rip my hair out.

Explain your parents type and the interactions between them and yourself.


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

My mom's an INFP and my dad's an ISTJ. It seemed rough in the beginning, with my mom having romantic ideas, and my dad trying to bring her back down-to-earth, also my mom getting hurt over criticism, and my dad not delivering the criticism in an appreciative manner (in other words, acting cold). Now, they're both happy, some tension here-and-there, but they tease each other a lot; my mom's more practical and a leader, and my dad's more caring and now has his own unfeasible fantasies.

My mom nurtured me throughout my life, even though as a kid I did more activities with my dad, because I saw him as the fun parent. My dad spoiled my when I was young, not only taking me out to a game arcade, or something, but also buying me a toy or candy almost every time we were together. After puberty, Dad avoided me and we're still at least somewhat reserved around each other, so I've gradually transitioned to spending more time with Mom. Nowadays, I'm still spending more time with and talking to my mom. Although I'm still kinda distant with my dad, I know he loves me and is proud of me, so it's sort of a quiet contentment between me and him.


----------



## 2agc2 (Jun 5, 2012)

My mom is an ENFJ and my dad is either an ISTJ or an INTJ. That didn't work out. At all. My mom was too head-strong and social for him, and he was too passive, reserved, and serious for her. They were/are both very ambitious people who had similiar interests and matched intellectually, however. 
Now, my mom is remarried to (I think) an ESFP and my dad is remarried to (I think) an ESFJ/ISFJ. 

Being an NF, I "click" with my mom, and our conversations tend to be people/idea based. I'm not very close with my dad for various reasons, but are conversations tend to be more on the intellectual side.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

ENTJ dad and INFJ mom. Growing up an ENTP with extremely strong P preference with 2 heavy J parents was... rough. Constant criticism from my dad for being too unorganized, having a "low level of activity," not having a drive to complete things (so... i'm a P? tell me something I don't know). He also has severe anger management problems that he refuses to address which has lead to pretty violent encounters (he's advised me to call the police because he was going to beat me to death with a baseball bat, then went and got the baseball bat, but didn't swing on me because I gave him the "one more move and you can rest assured you will pay for this for the rest of your life" look.)

My mom was better but she never really understood me, especially my "flightiness" in regards to emotional issues. She also has this thing where she feels the need to prove something to everyone and will take a "No" as a challenge to make the other party accept her while I really have no desire or need to prove anything to anyone (though I do love it  ) which, combined with the "flightiness" makes me seem like an arrogant, cold-hearted bastard when, in fact, I'm quite the opposite.

Ok, maybe I'm not the opposite. I am arrogant. But I'm not cold-hearted. I just prefer my Ti to Fe, while Fe is her dominant.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

My mother is an INTJ and father is an ESFP...you can guess how that went.


----------



## Alarox (Jun 12, 2012)

ISTP Dad, ESFJ Mother. 

Obviously, my Mother doesn't understand me at all since we're complete opposites. You would think my Dad and I would be similar/get along fine, but the S/N differences mean we're interested in completely different things. 

Parent's are almost opposites, but because they share (S) they tend to enjoy the same things and get along well.


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

My mom is an INFJ and her personality kind of spreads/latches onto other people... so I thought I was an INFJ for a while just because of that...

My INTP sister and XSTP (?) dad just kind of listen to whatever mom says and agree with it.

My mom and I debate over everything... and like I said, my sister and dad are usually on her side, so it's everyone looking at me like "Gee, you're strange."

I'm partly kidding about my mom's leech-like personality... kind of. I really do love my family lol


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> My mother is an INTJ and father is an ESFP...you can guess how that went.


Constant hot, passionate love making?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> Constant hot, passionate love making?


Divorce 

Maybe in the beginning before I was alive. I love my father dearly but he wasn't the best husband.

But I am confused if my mother is really an INFJ and father ESTP, you'd think typing your parents would be easy...pretty convinced mom is INTJ though.


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

thealchemist said:


> I'll start off. My mom is an ENFP and my dad is an ESTJ. It was a terrible match since my mom was high on the feeling side and is completely irrational. My dad was stubborn and no matter what you argued, you never won.
> I'm an ENxP and growing up, I got more along with my mom because I constantly argued with my dad. Now that I'm a little older (17) and he has chilled out quite a bit, I get along with my dad so much more and don't have much of a relationship with my mom. Mainly because she is so delusional, emotional, and clingy to the point that I want to rip my hair out.
> 
> Explain your parents type and the interactions between them and yourself.


Lol my pops is an estj as well... that's so true what you said, you cant beat them and i found your best way to win against them in an argument is to not bring up the subject at all :frustrating:. My mom is an istj and that relationships not supposed to work according to theory but they've been together 30+ years and their relationship is still good and growing. shows love beats typology doesn't it? haay :wink: 

They are and always have been good parents. I seriously cant even complain at all because i don't even have anything to criticize them on. But omg as a kid i HAATED it lol it seemed like aalll they ever wanted to do in life was to make sure i had NO fun. EVER. but now looking back i can see they were just protecting me from some of the pitfalls that some people go through and i will never be able to thank them enough. I haven't told them this yet though, but i will when the right time comes and it means the most :tongue:.


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

ISTJ (mom) + INTJ (dad) = INFJ (son) and ESFJ (daughter)

They've been married for 20 years and ongoing and I still don't know how they make it work. Their types are almost like oil and water

My mom's awesome. She and I are alike in many ways. My father says I have her emotional side, which I agree with. My mom's more of the helper in the family, a trait I inherited from her. She's kind and will help people out, but she's more work-oriented than people-oriented. She claims not to know me well; she says I'm very complex to deal with and hard to figure out. We have a friend-like relationship; we'll relay our problems to each other and gossip. We just...talk on a casual level, which is something I don't do with my father. But she's extremely stubborn as well (so am I; another trait I get from her I guess). When she's set on something, you're going to have to shake hell and heaven to convince her otherwise. But I'm used to it now where it doesn't bother me. Still love my ma even more

My dad's just as good. He's the person that knows me best, inside and outside my family. My dad and I have a teacher-student relationship, where it's more serious rather than light-hearted, but still amazing either way. He'll lecture me and teach me the things I need to know, and I go to him for answers a good amount of the time. We both know each other very well, despite not saying much about ourselves too. We can read each other like an open book so well to the point where we can both predict each other's current mood without even being in the same room. My dad's more cerebral and doesn't show emotion often, which irritated me heavily when I was younger, but I got used to it. He just shows emotion in a different way than I'm used to receiving.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Mom is INFJ
Dad is ISFP
I am ENTJ


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Me: ENFP

Father: INTJ

Mother: xxFP (hard to tell because of psychosis)


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Mum: ENFP
Dad: ENFJ
Me: ISFP


----------



## raveninwhite (Jul 3, 2014)

My dad is an ISTJ, and I'm guessing my mom is INFP (though I haven't read into it enough to know for sure).
I'm an INTJ.

My dad is controlling, a perfectionist, and somewhat strict. I was closer to him as a younger child since he didn't work and was home with me, so I think that played a part in me being an INTJ. Our personalities do clash sometimes, to say the least, but we do get along sometimes, mostly due to a shared sense of humor.

My mom is more on the emotional side, and that easily clashes with us. She's not too big on how blunt, "uncaring", etc. that we can accidentally come across as, but, nevertheless, she still puts up with us.


----------



## Nyarlathothep (Jul 7, 2014)

I think my dad is an ISTJ and my mom an ISFJ. I am an INTP, my brother most likely an ISTP and my other brother is too young to guess.

I get along rather well with my ISTP brother, even if none of us is really talkative, but my parents being both SJ, I can't say it's going well with them : They want to show their authority on me because I'm like doing my own stuffs, they yell a lot so I better shut up, those kind of things.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Me: ESFJ
Mother: ISTJ
Father: INTJ
Brother: ISTP

I'm the only feeler in the family and I'm very feeling, so that leads to some issues when it comes to emotional topics. I'm also the only extrovert. In general though, I get along great with my parents.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Mom is ENTJ.

Sister is ISFP.

Brother is INxJ, I think.

I get along with my sister the best. My brother is a douche.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

ISFJ mother + ENTx father = ENTP daughter and INTP son?

My mom and I clash like crazy. Her moodiness and passive-aggressiveness really annoy me, and my just-say-it attitude. But still, she's really caring and motherly and blah blah blah... I feel kind of bad for her since she's surrounded by NT's. Who mostly lean towards conservatism. Especially Dad. 
My dad can be a little loud and authoritarian, but he's awesome and really fun. Um... nothing else to tell really. He races motorcycles and leaves a lot in the summer.
My brother and I are like besties (we're also twins), but he can be kind of an asshole sometimes. I think we're finally old enough where they can diagnose him with a personality disorder.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Mom probably might be ISFP with really good Ni.
Dad is probably an INFJ who's broken and sad.
I am an INFP who is severely confused about her functions and sometimes prefer to use a mask of ENFJ/ENFP.


----------



## Spider2YBanana (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm an ENTJ with an INTJ father and an ESFJ mom.

Get along with my dad really well. We pretty much know what the other person will say before the other says it. Only times we clash is when he gets hyper-focused on a task and gets pissed at everyone in the room because they're not doing it "right." Really comes out during cleaning the house because he's a major neat freak.

My mom and I argue more. Mostly because I see her as too emotional and narrow-minded and she doesn't think I include her in my life enough. I'm just a really private individual despite the fact I'm extroverted and she doesn't really understand that. But she's really good at taking care of people's needs. So when I just don't want to bother with the details of day-to-day living, she's great at helping with that.


----------



## AquaBlue (Jun 23, 2014)

Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ESTP
Me: ISFP
Brother: ESFP


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Most of the people here had like an SF mother and a TJ father. 


My mom's an INTJ and my dad's an ENTJ.


I'm an INTP. 


I don't know how that worked out.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ENTP
Me: INFJ
… 
We have the same values and interests. Very positive relationships.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Mom is INFP, Dad is ESTJ. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

My mom is an ISTJ and my dad is an INFJ. Their relationship with each other has been rocky, to say the least. Those two types are supposed to hate each other because their functions are completely opposite. My dad is a romantic who likes love and affection and takes everything personally. He can argue with you till the cows come home. My mom is practical and traditional, and thinks that showing love and affection is unnecessary and embarrassing. So I have no idea how they ended up together XD

I'm an INTJ. I get along with my parents pretty well, overall. I get really irritated with my dad on a daily basis, though. He is so argumentative and sensitive, and is incapable of acting rational and tactful. It's difficult for him to clear his head and approach situations from a non-emotional standpoint. This results in bouts of ridiculous fights sometimes. And it's really annoying because he thinks he's being completely logical and that I'M the irrational one. Ugh. On the bright side, he's the one that I go to with my emotional problems and questions about deep stuff.

My mom and I have a pretty good relationship. Even though she's not very good at expressing her feelings, EVER, she is understanding of me and we have good conversations. She is the least-clingy parent ever. She lets me do what I want (within reason), and doesn't check up on me. at college, my roommates parents' call them every single day. My mom doesn't, in fact, I don't even talk to her until I go home on a weekend. She leaves me to my own devices, which is great.
I think it's because she is super independent, and she knows that I am as well, and so she understands that need to have my own life away from her.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

My mom is an ENFP, I'm not completely sure about my dad but I am leaning towards XNTJ. My mom took the test, my dad never did.
As for the rest of us:
Older Sister: INFP
Me: ISTJ
Younger sister: ESFP
Youngest Sister: ENFP

My mom and dad just weren't compatible, due to many factors (not necessarily MBTI type). 
Although I am more like my father personality-wise, I have always gotten along better with my mother. Sometimes I can be frustrated with her lack of discipline or schedule though.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

My father is an ENFP and my mother is an ISTJ. Yeah, it didn't last.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

INFP (mom) + INTJ (dad) = INFJ (me)

my dad's first marriage- INTJ (dad) + ENTP = INFJ (daughter), ESTP (son) 
My half-sister and half-brother are complete opposite personality-wise, but grew up good friends


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe this thread was continued from 2 years ago. After further analysis, I've learned that my dad is an ENTJ and my mother is an ISFP. I'm very close with my dad still and don't really talk to my mom much. He and my INTP boyfriend have really helped me develop my thinking side. My dad is very much into being independent and encourages me every day to be as self sufficient as possible. My moms mind is a bit diluted. She's slighty delusional and still stuck in the past so much that she can't live her life in a realistic manner.

My parents are separated and I think it's best that way. Personality wise it was a nightmare living with parents who bring out the worst in one another x_X

Thanks for continuing this thread you all!


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*Dad: ESTJ (Very unhealthy one though)
Mom: ISFP
Me. ISFJ 
*


----------



## jennyleighbee (Nov 20, 2013)

Mom: INTP
Dad: ENTP
Me: ENFP

My parents have an awesome relationship. They are also incredibly awesome parents! I confuse the heck out of them when I actually mention what's important to me. They find security, marketable ideas, and making money important. They may clash on how they achieve those things, but they both agree that's what's important in life. Me? I think experiencing life, bettering the world, and pondering about myself are what's important. Lol when I mention that they get this crazy non expression face and say ....yeah, that's a good hobby.... But please please dont say that in an interview...I think we should spend more time with you and teach you how life works again..." They've always supported me though. Allowed me to be me. I love them for that


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

Mom's ISFJ, Dad's ESTJ, Sister's ISFJ, littler sister's an ESTJ, and I think I'm ISTJ. I'm not very close with any of them for reasons. I'm(regretfully) hateful towards my dad over a number of issues and don't really agree with or trust my mom despite our occasional clarity of communication. My sister has morals and duty which stand in the way of our relationship. From time to time I'll tease her over them and she'll ignore me in anger and criticize me for viewing and living life incorrectly(which I admittedly do). Truth be told I selfishly love and appreciate her the most, just wish I could communicate it to her. I'm most similar to my littlest sister. She's crazy but I see a lot of my flaws in her and secretly wish I could help her out of the painful hole she always ends up in. Although it appears I have a cold view surrounding my family, I'm actually hurt by our instabilities and devote a lot of time to thinking up ways to bring it to their attention. Too bad it wouldn't solve anything.


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Mom : ES_F_J
Dad : I think ENTJ?
Sister : Definite ESTJ
Me : INFP
Their hearts are always in the right place, but needless to say I'm not too close to my family.


----------



## ergoproxy (Nov 14, 2013)

My dad is an ISFJ I think, and I believe my mother is an ENFJ. I'm currently figuring out my own type — INFP/ISFP/INFJ.

My dad is a doctor but obsessed with the past, especially a certain era of American and British history. He is artistic, but uses his art to honor that period in history. He's very reverent and traditional, but with a poetic soul deep down — he loves music and has a crazy collection.

My mother is a teacher and a classic nurturer. She's quiet but I get the sense she thrives when surrounded by and helping other people.

My brother seems to be an ISTP/mechanic sort. Very smart and analytical and hands-on, not very good with people.


----------



## ThePiper (Dec 22, 2013)

My Dad: INTP
My Mom: INFJ

Me: INTP.... Not too surprising I guess


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Mother ENFP, father ISTP.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

My mom is an ESFJ, brother INFJ and sister ESFP. I'm an ENFP. But I just can't figure out m dad's type  maybe you can help?

The only thing I know is that he's an unhealthy one, whatever type he is. I'm sure he's an NT because he reads a lot of non-fiction, always gave us informtional lectures on anything, and places a lot of importance on knowledge / intelligence. Whenever he explained something to me he went waaay into theoretical stuff. He is an engineer and studied that at the best uni in the country and was one of the best students. He prides himself on that very much (getting to the unhealthy bit now). It's like he's very IQ smart but has a low EQ. He is a show-off, always been unfaithful and a control freak. Like he created this system where (us children) would get minus/plus points for doing or not doing what he asked us to do. Really ridiculous stuff, like handing him over the tv remote, which was lying next to him, when i was doing homework in my room). I guess he has some power/ control issues? He lost his dad when he was around 10 so maybe he never learned how to be a dad? My mom said since we were born he went to bars/clubs every night without her. He also hits on every woman he sees. I think he was quite charming when he was younger. But his opinion of women is pretty sad (dumb and need to cook, clean and serve him). 

The worst thing is that he is correcting everyone! He lost his job because he just kept criticising his boss's ideas and plans and even stuff that didn't regard him at all. He even wrote numerous letters to government, judges and random companies to tell them how stupid and wrong they are and how to improve what they do. Now obviously friends, family, colleagues have all turned against him and he just can't understand why because he thinks he's the best. My ESFP sister stopped all contact after he called her a "brainless whore" when she was 14. The whole world is against him and he won't listen to anyone who tries to help him. He has become very hatred and isolated now. Im'm petty much the only person who still is in contact with him over years. I gave up on helping him change and just learned to take his behaviour more lightly and putting him in his place harshly or just leaving. Friends & employees say he gets more relaxed and happier when i'm around. And it's not like he is all bad. He would do a lot of things for me, although mostly school/job and money related stuff. He always loved shopping new clothes for me since i was born xD and whenever im mad at him he tries to make up for it with money which i find f*cked up. He keeps ruining the good things he did with later trying to manipulate and control me.

As for the P/J he always makes plans in details (e.g. Exact hours for activities on holidays!). But my mom said he spent way more time planning than implementing stuff.

I'm thinking unhealthy ENTP or ENTJ. What do you think?


----------



## Augustia (Jul 9, 2014)

papillons said:


> I'm thinking unhealthy ENTP or ENTJ. What do you think?


Sounds like an unhealthy ENTJ to me, but at least you tried to help him out, sorry it didn't work out 

My dad's an INTP and my mom's an ESFJ. Complete opposites, our household was always in an uproar. To make matters worse, my younger sister's an ESFP while I'm an INTJ, so once she started getting the ability to think for herself, we started fighting too. So glad I'm living by myself with some friends now, I was always excited to get out of that noisy house 

Luckily my dad was a healthy INTP, so he showed lots of affection for all of us, even my mom. Bonded with him more, but I still love my mom, even if we never agree on anything :tongue:


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Dad- Undoubtedly a sociopath. If I had to guess, an extremely morbid, twisted ESTJ? He had an overwhelming desire to control his environment, including us.
Mom- Very neurotic ESFJ
Result? Divorce filed *only* recently. 
Sister- ENFP
Me- INTJ
My dad was horrible. He was constantly on my case (in a very destructive way I should say) about this or that when growing up, and definitely didn't understand introversion. He used to call me moody and emo. Made me LOL, as I am a regular stoic. Also- I was called lazy and stupid regularly, including child-like imitations of my voice and mannerisms. Never really spent much time around him after he started blatantly insulting me. He even talked to my soccer coach, telling him a lot lies about me which got me removed from the team. I had to go and talk to the coach about it and was put back on the team. However, I was easily one of the best players and didn't get much playing time after that. 
My mom had been putting up with his anti-social behavior and hard drug abuse for years, despite his holding a 100k+/yr job with an engineering degree. He was involved in insider trading multiple times. Guess he thought I wouldn't understand what it was; he told me about what he was doing when I was a lot younger. He tried to sabotage our family financially leading up to the divorce by paying *only* bills with his name on it. He used to write/pay all of the bills, but he hid the bills with my mom's name.
Sad thing is, I bet he was pleased with his work.


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ENTP
Me: INFJ? All letters except N are close to the borderlines
Sister: ESFJ

My parents are pretty different but they agree on most parenting-related things. They're divorced now, and I like to hang out with them one-on-one because their personalities come out more when they're not together, if that makes sense. Ma and I relate to others very similarly, and she really 'gets' me, but she's more F than I am. Dad is creative and intellectual, and he always brings me for fun (and exhausting) adventures.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm an xSFP and my mother is an ISTJ and my father an ESTP. My dad and I get along really well because we like to do stuff, and a lot of times we do stuff together, like skiing, hiking, day trips to the beach, etc. He likes to talk a lot of nonsense though, like about galaxies and political shit. We really don't talk much though. When we do we make plans to do a lot of outrageous stuff like move across the country and grow weed together 
With my mom it's a lot different. She's so...I don't know how to explain it. When we talk it's very boring, at least for me. She has no creativity, no umph to her. There's no passion about anything. I do appreciate the things she does for me though. It really is a caretaker-care receiver role and strickly that. While she is very good at taking care of my physical needs, I feel emotionally neglected because she's so distant and aloof. She doesn't even try.


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

ISTJ mother who I can't stand. ESTJ father who I get along with better even though we're not very alike. ISFJ sister who I'm extremely close and similar to. INFJ


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

I'm an INFJ. My moms an INFP and my dads a ISFJ. They're almost like complete opposites, but somehow it works even though they butt heads a lot. They've been together for almost 20 years


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

ESFP mom and ENTJ dad. So, yeah, they're a little bit of a power couple. As an INTP I just *loooooved* our family being the center of attention in every. public. space. </sarcasm>

Seriously, though, except for the near-constant social humiliation, which I've gotten used to, we never fight.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Mom's an ISTJ.. (or highly possibly an ISTP..)
Dad.. ISFJ

I would say dad's the sweet one, while mums the toughy. Two different people altogether who found it hard to be together. I don't know if they just realized after 15 years, but they're separated now. I live with my mum, who isn't the best with emotional support and I doubt she ever understands me, but I learned my independence from her, she is a highly independent individual who came out to be very tough from her earlier years. Dad is sensitive and caring, quite the opposite.


older bro: ENFJ ~ extremely explosive Fe, had to leave and move in with my dad.
me: INFJ ~ I don't know how I'm coping.

not really sure about my other sisters yet, a bit too young.
sisters: IxxJ, Exxx


----------



## pinaattitonttu (Jan 6, 2014)

I believe my mom is an INFJ and my dad might be an INTP. I'm not sure about the typing of my dad though, for some reason it's really hard for me to figure him out even though I get along with him the best. We could talk about movies, music and books for hours! Also, my little brother is an ISTJ.

So yeah, a family of introverts.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP with a widowed ISFJ mother who is strict as ****. My life is a living hell.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

To stay with dichotomies:

Dad: ENTJ (chance of being an introvert and an S - possibly quirky ISTJ)
Mom: ESFJ (change of being an ESTP with high Fe. Se seems mighty strong. But she's very "stereotypical J" with cleanliness and extremely hard working/finishing what she started) 

Both very strong/outward personalities (though dad not very outward in public at all, only around his few good friends and us). Both lovely (and I'm a people pleaser so neither really have much of a reason to not be towards me)


----------



## ToStand (Nov 10, 2014)

Mother : ESFJ 1w9 => cares especially for the studies of her children
Father : ESFJ 2w1 => cares too much for others not enough for himself
Sister : ESFP 7w8 => she bites 
Brother : INTJ maybe, I don't know much about him

OMG, I just missed my bus because of PerC


----------



## Sempiturtle (Jun 3, 2014)

Dad ESTJ, Mother ISFJ.


----------



## MikeLloyd (Jul 24, 2014)

Dad: ENTJ
Mum: INFP


----------



## emmapathy (Oct 13, 2014)

Dad: ENFJ.
Mom: ESTJ


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

Dad: istp
Mom: isfj


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

Mom: Isfj
Dad: Isfp


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

D = xSTP , M= ESFJ


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

Mother: ENFJ
Father: ISTJ


----------



## delicious_churros (Nov 15, 2014)

My Mom is ISTJ, my dad is ENFJ. I'm not sure how I ended up with P, but whatever, life happens.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Dad is an ISTJ, mom is an ESFJ


----------



## CowardlyPenguins (Oct 23, 2014)

My mum is an ENFP, my dad ENTJ. They've been married for 25 years, so I assume it works.


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ISFJ


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

My mom is an ISTJ, my dad is an ESTP. I'm an ISTJ, my younger sister is an INFP.

My parents get along quite well; they share a hard-headed way of thinking (which is good for me and bad for my sister). I can relate to my mom quite easily for obvious reasons. My dad's SP impulsiveness (which manifests itself in various hobbies and in emotional outbursts, especially when driving) angers my mom to no end; when they fight, it's not at all pretty, because they both go straight for the kill (and they're both lawyers- cue evil lawyer joke). For the same reason, they've never had a fight that lasted more than a day or two, and they have no major long-running disagreements.

The fact that my mom and dad have exactly opposite functions is, I think, a very good thing for me, since I get to sample everything. My dad certainly takes great pains to round me out. It's not always pleasant, but I appreciate it. My sister has a harder time than I do, since she's an NF in a house of STs.


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

This is an old thread, but I'll answer anyway. )

Me: INFP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTJ

I'm the only intuitive in the family. (ESFP sister) My parents have a pretty good relationship, and I am happy for them. They get along really well/view things similarly. 

I get along with my father more than my mother, though, but I love them both to the moon and back. <3


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

My parents are both ISFJ's.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dad - ISTP
Mum - ESFP

They have divorced now. One of my brothers might be intuitive, but really most of my family are sensors.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: INTJ
Me INFP


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: INFJ
Me: INTP wondering if he is adopted :wink:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Father: ISTJ
Mother: ISFJ 
Me: ISTP


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Me: INTJ
Mom: ENFJ
Dad: ESTJ


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Mom: INTP (though I sometimes think she might be ENTP)
Dad: ESTP
Me: INTJ

. . . But I'm probably from some completely other universe, idk.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ISTJ
1 sister: ENFJ
1 brother: INTJ
2 brothers: ISTP
2 sisters: ISTJ

Me: INFJ

Looooot of ST in the family. My best relationship is with the INTJ, who'd've guessed.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm ENTP, father probably ESTJ (thought he was an ENTJ but starting to lean towards a sensor with quite a well developed Ne, his Si is even more amazing though), mother definitely ENFP. They divorced after a 30-year marriage and my dad is now married to an ISFJ.


----------



## Iris006 (May 25, 2015)

Mum: ESFJ
Dad: IXFJ most likely an INFJ
Myself: ENFP


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

My dad is an INFJ, possibly INTJ while my mother is an ESFJ/ISFP. They don't get a long very much


----------



## susugam (Aug 5, 2014)

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: INFJ
Brother: INTP
Brother: ISTP

Me: ISTP with a well developed Fe and horribly weak Ni.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

*Great Chinese Grandfather- Unknown_________Great Chinese Grandmother-ISFJ
Chinese Grandfather-INTJ_______Chinese Grandmother-ESFJ*
Biological Uncle-ESFJ
Biological Aunts- 3 ESFJ (The social people), 4 ISFJ (The loyal people), 1 ESFP (The trouble maker), 2 ESTJ (The alpha and beta)

Too many cousins in Chinese family (50+)

*Great German Grandfather- ENTJ_____________________Great Grandmother- Unknown*
*German Grandfather- INTJ_______Italian Grandmother-ENFP*
Biological Uncle-ENFJ_________________________Biological Aunt- ESTJ
Biological Cousin #1-ESTJ, Biological Cousin #2-INFP, Biological Cousin #3-ESFP__________Biological Cousin-INFP
*
German & Italian Father- INTJ
Chinese Mother- ISFJ
I'm the weirdo in the family. <3


*I am the only xNTx in the most recent generation, quite strange, given my grandfathers and father were both INTJs.​


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Mom: INFJ
Dad: INTP
Brother: INFP
Me: ISFJ

I'm the only SJ... But I'm also the smartest, so I can deal with all that iNtuition


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Father: ISTJ
Mother: ESFP

Family on Father's Side
Father: ESFP 
Mother: ESTJ
Older Brother: ISTP
Younger Brother: ISFP

Family on Mother's Side:
Father: ISTJ
Mother: ESFJ
Brother: INTP


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Mom = ESFJ, raised in a abusive home. The neurotic, yet well-meaning caregiver.
Dad = ISTP, also raised in a abusive home. He's a theoretical mechanic.
Brother (Autistic) = ISFJ. Emotionally attuned, but socially oblivious. Also the family linchpin.
Sister = ESTP. The healthy antagonist and older brother my brother never had.
Me = INFJ. I am literally and figuratively the family counselor/psychologist. :crazy:


Biggest problem growing up was my parents always arguing over money and my mom's constant dwelling in Si over things that couldn't be fixed. Fights used to get so bad I developed really bad anxiety that gave me IBS. Things have calmed in the past decade, but my sister and I really wonder how our parent's marriage really survived for so long.


----------



## Asinya (Apr 30, 2015)

Mom: ENTJ
Brother: INTJ

Those two I know for sure.

Dad is most likely ISFJ. Could be ISFP, but I sort of doubt it. 

And then there's me; ISTP.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

My father is an ISTJ and my mother is likely an SFJ. I have much more in common with my father in that we are both afraid to show emotion and we both can be obsessive over things we enjoy. However, he is a hardcore traditionalist while I'm progressive and this is where we clash. I'm open to experimenting with different methods when it comes to problem-solving, but he discourages this by saying that his way is the best way and should be treated as such. He's a pragmatic, by-the-book kind of guy that is stubborn to change and is not too open to creativity. He disapproved of my job as a professional musician because it wasn't "practical" enough. But I'm able to see practicality in things that are traditionally seen as useless, hence why I appreciate art and music.

I get along much better with my mother. We are opposites with her being more expressive and outgoing. But she is more supportive of my career as a musician stating that she doesn't want to pressure me into doing anything I wouldn't enjoy doing.


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

My Mom is almost definitely an ESTP. She's not a sporty person AT ALL though, so if that knocks her chances of being ESTP I don't know what else she is.

My Dad is harder to type. I _think_ an INTJ. Possibly ISTJ. Maybe EXTJ.
Fairly certain on TJ though.


I get along with my Mom much easier.
We share the easy going, laugh at everything attitude.
Our humour isn't necessarily the same though.


I find that my Dad is harder to be around.
He's usually stressed from work and just wants some alone time, but, I'm an extrovert and sometimes I want to talk to him about something - this usually ends quite abruptly.
Also, he tends to find fault in everything I do (or don't do as is more often the case). It's difficult to enjoy being around someone who is constantly nagging and attacking you (not physically).


Both have their merits though.
My Dad is more likely to push me to be a better person (morally and things like work ethic [which I consider separate]). --- This helps me develop morally, where otherwise I would not even consider thinking the way he did.
My Mom is more likely to tell me how it is. Very matter of fact. --- This is very useful for someone like me because I hate when people pretend I'm not at fault because they don't want to hurt my feelings. I want to know that I was at fault, so I can fix the fault.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Dad: INTP
Mother: Probably an ESFJ, but possibly also an ESTJ or an ENFJ.
Sister: Probably an ENFP, maybe an ESFP. IxFP is also possible but unlikely.

Me: INTP with strong Fi.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

As in OPs case, my mom is ENFP and dad ESTJ. I'm ENTP. 

My mom is also full of all kinds of emotional problems and everything was going downhill when we still lived in the same house. My being disorganized constantly bugged her, yet she was the same. We often did connect through our Ne - our sense of humor is very similar and we are both creative personalities. What she didn't like was my thinking and not agreeing to her values (she's a socialist/communist depending on the time and refused to listen to why I didn't quite think alike). I, on the other hand, couldn't handle her emotional outbursts. We didn't fight, but at the same time understood each other excellently and still drove each other insane. She was also overly protective at times and didn't trust my own judgment. Nowadays we get along fine although I've only seen her once during the past four years for various reasons but planning on visiting soon. 

My ESTJ father was a great one when I was small and he always spoke to me like to an adult and me, along with my sisters, meant a great deal to him. For example, when I was at a hospital for a week after a surgery he cooked me because I didn't like the hospital food and only very reluctantly went home for the night. Once I grew up, he became increasingly strict and intimidating whilst still never being home. Nowadays we tend to have great conversations whenever he's not angry at me. He refuses to accept me as who I am and instead of helping me improve my strengths and overcome my weaknesses he makes me believe that I am my weaknesses, so I got fed up with dealing with him. Out of his three children from his first marriage resulting in any I'm the one who has inherited my mom's (who he's not in any terms with) strengths and his weaknesses, so I guess that creates tension.


----------



## ToeMahSick (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm INTP. My Dad is ENTJ, and my sister is ESFP.

Me and my dad get along well, unless we have to work together. His continuous need to stay busy conflicts with me wanting time to chill out and hide in my head. He doesnt get me in some ways, mainly that he is more practical whereas I am abstract. No interest in anything outside of reality, whereas I'm a junkie for video games, sci fi movies, etc.

Me and my sister alternate from getting along and being friends, to hating each other. No middle ground. We conflict over her inability to stay quiet. I dont like loud noises or for someone to bounce around bothering me, so I end up saying something mean and she starts getting melodramatic. She also makes the worst life decisions and mainly likes to go out and party.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

My mother is an ESFJ, my father was an ESTJ and i am an INTJ.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

dad : almost certain ESFJ maybe ENFJ

mom: don't know, but i think ISFJ

me :ISFP

brother: almost certain ESFP

get along with all of them pretty well except maybe we argue about our ideals somewhat a lot. Mostly because they like to act like sheep and i'm more of a "thinking for myself" person.


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mother- ENTJ
Father- INTJ
Me- ENTJ
My mom and dad are divorced, but are still on relatively good terms.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Me: ENTP 7w6 3w4 8w7
Dad: ESTP 7w6 3w4 8w7
Mum: ENFJ 2w1 6w5 9w1(It is something like that, I think)

I get along very well with my dad and he's a role model for me. Sometimes, he can be very angry, though, if things don't go his way and he will freely express it which is hard for me to cope with. We are very similar but he seems more grounded and more outgoing.

I've had several problems with my mum during the last years because she thought that certain things would be " the best for me" which included always telling me exactly what I had to, being extremely angry when I forgot something, just not allowing me to do some things and basically all the things that she missed out when I was little. Something that is horrible for me is that I can't argue with her and she sees everything as an insult.

Something that I noticed about my parents' types is:
Where does that Ne come from? Neither of my parents have Ne!
I think that my grandma is an INFP and my aunt is also an ENTP so that could explain it ^^


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

It actually wasn't easy to type my parents. They seem to have an ideal version of themselves, and then they try to project that ideal version onto me, but my definition of ideal is different from theirs, so it got kinda weird.

At first, i thought they were both ISTJ. Then, i thought Mom was ESTJ. Then, i realized that Dad was just trying to look like a more realistic parent in front of me but really he spent most of his free time thinking of completely irrelevant things, so i concluded that he was INTJ. Mom thought she'd be ISFJ, but she's _so_ Te that you can't even bring up the idea of Fe. But she is an introvert. So i conclude that my dad is INTJ, and my mom is ISTJ.

The weird thing is, i've always been focused on the present and wanting to be in control of my life, but when i was a kid, i seemed more like an ENFP. But i took on the negative sides of N and P instead of the positive - i did not organize myself well enough, spent hours daydreaming. So it was _incredibly_ difficult growing up like that. And even more when my sister was born, because she is xNFJ, and my parents were like, JESSIE! YOUR LITTLE SISTER IS MORE ORGANIZED THAN YOU! GROW UP!

So now, i'm still disorganized when you compare me to my parents, but i'm actually in control rather than wishing i had control over my psychial environment. But there's this thing i unconsciously do with people - i automatically become nearly the opposite of them, not to create conflict, but to balance things out. For example, my INFP friend _swears _that i'm ESTx, because around her, i act more realistic to stop her from getting lost in her daydreams, and more logical to stop her from wallowing in negative emotions from time to time. So i might've tried to do that with my parents...annnnnd it did not turn out well :tongue:


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Same case here. My father is an ESTJ and my mother is an ENFP and she is highly emotional and he's extremely stubborn. They speak completely different languages. I'm an INTJ. I can get along with both of them, I just don't feel very close to them sometimes.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Myself: ENTP
Mom - ISFJ extremely polarized
Dad - ESTP hardcore Se

I'm closer to my mom, but we definitely clash, which I think it was good because growing up she'd keep my feet grounded, making me learn I should be the least organised and finish things. 

Me and my dad are so similar we clash, if I was raised just by him our house would be fucked up, when we start to think together and make ideas we can go too far, one day we went to buy ice cream together and ended up buying a pellet gun, the main difference between us is the necessity for sensorial stimulus he loves cars, motorbikes, racing, lifting weights... as a kid he didn't understand why I've never show interest in engaging in these activities...


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I explained all of the cognitive functions to my mom, and she felt most strongly towards Ne and Ti.

So she's ENTP. I don't really want to know what my dad is, honestly.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

I thought my mom was sadist until I understood she is ENTJ
I thought my dad was washy washy until I understood he is ESFJ

It's like life is a war for my mother and everything is a conflict and things are never working and you have to fight and make things happen.
For my father is like no one can't disagree and everything is subjective and the truth doesn't exist so there is no point in discussing issues.

My mother is the only Thinker in the house so sometimes it is harder for her. On the other side, my father is the only Fe/Ti Axis so he becomes overwhelmed with our directness sometimes.

But Mbti makes everything easier for me


----------



## Blacteco (Oct 9, 2016)

Dad- IxFP
Mum - ESxJ

So yeah I share a lot of common interest with my dad. We both love drawing, likes beautiful scenery, games etc. We both are quiet and introvert. My dad is more... isolating himself from people than I am. My dad has strong moral core. He is rebellious sometimes. He is also kinda dreamer and sometimes talk about imaginative idea, so its possible that he is an INFP but I'm not sure. 
About my mum, I don't share a lot of interest with my mum but I inherited her pragmatism. Like mother like daughter, me and my mum don't waste our time talking and dreaming about unrealistic things. We do things that is practical. We both were straightforward and we both hurt each other with it. She is also a social person and open, opposite to my dad. 

They were opposite but they attract.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Mom (isfj- t), father (istj- a). Me (female isfj- a).


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Forgot about the interaction part. Mt isfj mom and istj dad get along fairly well and share similar interests. They conflict over the T and F domains mostly. Mommy is a strong 
(and turbulent) F and Daddy a strong, logical T, so....yeah. I (isfj) get along with them well but talk and relate more to my mother, as she's more emotionally expressive and engaging.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting thread.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

My dad is ISTJ, my step mom is ISFJ. They get along fairly well. My dad was with an EXXP woman before her and things ended horribly with her, so the ISFJ seems like a nice calmer person compared to the last one. 

Growing up with ISTJ, I believe alot of the issue perhaps was enneagram also, him being type one and having high standards of perfection for his children. My father demanded me to be alot more Te as and Si as a child, it manifested as hom constantly lecturing me to be more responsible, I did not know why as a child play and avoid responsibility was so my go to I just chalked it up to the fact that I was a kid and not an adult. Me and my dad never had much of a social relationship, it was simply him demanding me to be more responsible for the majority of my time under his household.


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

INTJ
Mother = ISFJ
Father = ISTJ


----------

